# Shore fishing around Ann Arbor?



## Danimals (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi everybody, 

I recently graduated from the uni and now have time and money to get back in to fishing. I was wondering what setups people have had luck with and where. I've mostly been up and down the Huron early in the morning or as the sun is setting with decent luck using worms, live and soft plastics. Mostly bluegills but I've caught a couple of decent rock bass but nothing over 1.5lbs. 

I've tried Barton Pond and Argo but didn't have much luck. I know you can rent canoes/kayaks but I'd prefer to stick to shore fishing so I don't have to pay $20 every time I want to fish. I've seen the carp at the bottom of Barton dam but they don't seem to bite anything.


Anyways, would appreciate any and all tips.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

Try wading through Ypsi. Schultze Outfitters might be helpful. For the carp, try canned corn. Remember, they are very wary so use as subtle and natural a presentation as you can. Good Luck.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

We always used to do some evening/night fishing on Ford Lake using floating jig heads and crawlers (or minnows if you can find them). Try the foot bridge off 94 - used to catch walleye, white bass, and largemouth in the area. I've seen some nice cats too.

BTW Go Blue!


----------



## mcaram (Jan 6, 2011)

Danimals said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I recently graduated from the uni and now have time and money to get back in to fishing. I was wondering what setups people have had luck with and where. I've mostly been up and down the Huron early in the morning or as the sun is setting with decent luck using worms, live and soft plastics. Mostly bluegills but I've caught a couple of decent rock bass but nothing over 1.5lbs.
> 
> ...


Never tried it myself, but I've seen guys on the carp in those areas taking a handful of oatmeal, wetting it and getting it in a ball (golf ball size) around a 2/0 or 3/0 sized hook. Compress it pretty heavily to squeeze the water out and it seems to "harden" and stay together.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I would try Belleville lake. Specifically under the bridges before you go in town. Used to kill the crappies under those bridges next to the pillons with slip bobbers and minnows. 

If memory serves me, one of the bridges has a gravel bank and a deep drop off that was pretty good when casting as well.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

For what it is worth, those bridges have new "No Fishing" signs, and I don't see people fishing so that may be enforced. If you go there and get a ticket please share the info.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said:


> For what it is worth, those bridges have new "No Fishing" signs, and I don't see people fishing so that may be enforced. If you go there and get a ticket please share the info.


City of belleville enforces the no fishing after a off duty cop had some confrontations with fishermen and whined about the riff raff a few years ago.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the update guys. I have not been there in quite awhile so I was unaware of those new rediculous laws, rules, or whatever.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

If you want to have a blast grab a can of sweet corn. Head over to where you saw those carp. Toss out 3/4 of that can of corn. Tie up a Carolina rig, slap as many kernels of corn on your hook, cast out, sit back and wait for your drag to start screaming. 

I would also suggest a rod holder and leave your drag set low, so they don't yank your rods in! 

The bridges around Belleville are nothing but a headache nowadays. They will even ticket you for tying your boat up underneath them. My good friends father in law found out the hard way last year.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Try Geedes Pond off Dixboro Rd. Chum with some canned corn . Some good size ones in there .


----------

